# Can't find any Safe T Sorb for my Walstad tank



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

What are my options if I cant find Safe T Sorb anywhere that I live? I did find a product called Turface. Would this work as a additive to my soil in a dirt tank?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Turface will work just as well, maybe better!


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Also, OIL-DRI from Walmart. I couldn't find Saf T Sorb either! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

GadgetGirl said:


> Also, OIL-DRI from Walmart. I couldn't find Saf T Sorb either!


Lowe's also may have OIL-DRI. That's where I got my last batch.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah! Found some OIL-DRI at Ace hardware.


----------



## Mcar585 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tractor Supply Co. is where I get sts from, something like $5-6 for like a 40-50 lb bag. All depends if u have one nearby


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Drillspot.com carries it, mail-order.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

batkidiii said:


> What are my options if I cant find Safe T Sorb anywhere that I live? I did find a product called Turface. Would this work as a additive to my soil in a dirt tank?


Hi batkidiii,

Also WW Grainger carries it; if the local branch doesn't stock it they will transfer it from another location and you can pick it up with no shipping costs.

Safe-T-Sorb #7941


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

All that Walstad-type tanks need for a substrate is cheap topsoil. That is one of the beauties of the method. Keep it simple.

Bill


----------

